# Game #14: Hornets @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








New Orleans Hornets (1-10, 5th Southwest)  
@









Los Angeles Lakers (7-6, 3rd Pacific)


Sunday, Nov. 28 
6:30 pm 
vs. Hornets 
TV: FSN, NBATVHighDef 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 









Bryant went 11-for-17 from the field. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm
SF: Caron Butler
SG: Kobe Bryant

*Key Reserves:*






















Vlade Divac
Brian Cook
Jumaine Jones

New Orleans Hornets

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: David Wesley
PF: P.J. Brown
C: Chris Andersen
SF: Lee Nailon
SG: Darrell Armstrong

*Key Reserves:*






















David West
Junior Harrington
George Lynch

*Last Meeting:* 
November 10, 2004 - NEW ORLEANS (AP) -- Kobe Bryant kept making free throws and Caron Butler kept hitting big shots for the Lakers, leaving New Orleans coach Byron Scott wondering when the Hornets would get their first win of the season. Bryant hit all 14 of his free throws and finished with 31 points to lead the Lakers to a 106-98 victory Tuesday night that dropped the Hornets to 0-4 for the first time since 1989-90, when the team was still new in Charlotte. 

*Upcoming Games:*

Tue, Nov 30
Lakers @ Milwaukee 
5:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBALP)

Wed, Dec 1
Lakers @ Chicago 
5:30 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBALP)

Fri, Dec 3
Lakers vs. Golden State 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Wed, Dec 8 
Lakers vs. Phoenix 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

New Orleans Hornets Forum Game Thread</center>


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

_Should_ be an easy win against this cast of stiffs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakers win by 20 (I hope).


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers by an indefinable number, hopefully.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Come on, we should blow'em out to start a mentality of road game wins. :yes:


----------



## AC-Milan (Nov 21, 2004)

we'll easily pump em i promise u all


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

New Orleans (1-10) at LA Lakers (7-6) 9:30 pm EST

LOS ANGELES (Ticker) -- The Los Angeles Lakers will look to add to the misery of the New Orleans Hornets when they host Sunday's struggling side on Sunday. 

Playing their first season in the loaded Western Conference, the Hornets are tied with the Chicago Bulls for the worst record in the NBA. 

New Orleans lost its second straight game, 95-86, at Phoenix on Friday. Lee Nailon scored a season-high 22 points to go along with nine rebounds, and David West came off the bench to score 13. 

Already without All-Star Baron Davis because of a back injury, the Hornets may be without their other All-Star, Jamaal Magloire, after he broke his right ring finger in the final minute of Friday's game. 

The Lakers are coming off a loss to the Sacramento Kings, 109-106 on Friday. For the second time this season, Kobe Bryant reached the 40-point mark, but both have come in losses. 

Chris Mihm and Brian Cook scored 15 points apiece for Los Angeles, which had won four of five before the loss. 

On November 9, the Bryant scored 31 points and Caron Butler scored 23 as the Lakers downed the Hornets, 106-98. Davis scored 23 in the losing effort.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

ESPN reported Magloire would miss a month with the broken finger. Damn, this team can't catch any kind of a break (no pun intended, they can obviously catch breaks in bones). No Mashburn, no B. Davis, no Magloire... if they beat us the Hornets avatar will be right here.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This should be a certain win. The Hornets without three key players, with Nailon and Wesley being the only ones scoring over 10 ppg, stand very little or no chance at all against LA. 

So the W for the Lakers, I don't care what the difference is as long as they win.

I wonder how the Hornets would bare in the West with a full and uninjured roster...


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Plastic Man</b>!
> I wonder how the Hornets would bare in the West with a full and uninjured roster...


I think we would still be losing even if we had BD and Magloire. We might not have this poor of a record but the team has way too many problems to win a lot of games, even with a healthy roster. 

I think the Lakers will win tonight by 15. No BD and no Magloire equals big time trouble for NO. Look for David West to get more minutes tonight. He should be playing more but Scott likes P.J. for some reason.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lakers by 8 

Vlade with 4 points tonight :groucho:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe cant hold onto the ball and the Lakers are playing down to the Hornets team


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

in the pregame show

Paul: There will no Anuucerrr like Chick Hearn

good english :greatjob:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pathetic half.. including the refs..

Hornets up 42-41 at halftime.. 

Kobe 5 TO's .. Impressive!

This always happens.. Playing down against horrible teams.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF

Chucky sucks,.. I cannot say that enough!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

OMG! WE SUCK!:upset:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> OMG! WE SUCK!:upset:


Yea and only down 1.. :rofl:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

lmao..Kobe missed the breakaway dunk.:laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: Kobe botched that sucker.. :rofl:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

[email protected] Kobe


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wooo.. 8 pt lead.. Biggest of the night :clap:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> lmao..Kobe missed the breakaway dunk.:laugh:


Ssshhhh, you'll wake the haters.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> 
> 
> Ssshhhh, you'll wake the haters.



HAHAHAH Yea the haters will prob start a thread and talk about for a month and say lebron would never miss a dunk. HATERS SHUD DIE



About the game: Lamar always has a big 1st Q then just falls off. Hell get like 8 pts in the 1st Q then hell finish with 14. We really need to use him the right way. But overall good Win to get back on our feet. THe diet plays decent agian


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great Job guys :clap: 

Butler: 10 pts (3-10), 8 boards
Odom: 14 pts (5-10), 14 boards, 4 assists, 1 steal, 1 block
Mihm: 6 pts (2-5), 2 boards
Bryant: 20 pts (7-20), 6 boards, 7 assists, 7 TO, 3 steals, 1 block
Atkins: 17 pts (4-9), 3 boards, 3 assists, 2 steals
Cook: 10 pts (4-7), 1 board
Jones: 2 pts (1-4), 3 boards
Brown: 6 pts (3-7), 2 boards, 5 assists, 5 TO
Walton: 0 pts, 1 board, 1 assist
Rush: 4 pts (1-3)


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:uhoh: at least we won


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

a wins a win


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Aye yi yi! That was the sloppiest regular season game I have ever seen the Lakers play.

Oh well, I say that POG goes to Chucky Atkins.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Oh well, I say that POG goes to Chucky Atkins.


:headbang:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Is the league gonna give us a win for that ugly game. We lose easily to any other team in the league if we play that bad. The Hornets were the right team at the right time. Maybe some hangover from the Kings loss at least I hope.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll be sure to burn this game tape and piss on the ashes.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice missed dunk by Kobe too. Sometimes I wonder if he's purposefully trying to shoot 40% from the floor.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Nice missed dunk by Kobe too. Sometimes I wonder if he's purposefully trying to shoot 40% from the floor.


Nah, I think he's trying harder to average 5 TOs per game.  Man, do we need another ball handler or what?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Is the league gonna give us a win for that ugly game.


Ha, they probably shouldn't but we need all the W's we can get. :yes:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah, I think he's trying harder to average 5 TOs per game.  Man, do we need another ball handler or what?


If your running the show like Kobe ur bound to get a few to's.And im sure his foot hurts. Give the man a break.


----------

